# Mybo Rio experiences?



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

Similar dilema to you, I'm interested in the Mybo limbs but couldn't find any reviews because they're too new. Looks interesting though.


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

Am I going to have to be the Guinea Pig?


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

Yup. It's honorable to take one for the team :smile:


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I saw one of their risers in a shop. It says cast magnesium, I think. It seemed pretty light (it was 23", but still seemed light) and well finished. That's not much info, but...


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't know about the limbs, but the riser with paired with sf premiums supposedly shot well according to a friend. She said that it would be a great option for younger girls because of the light weight. Finish was paint, overall pretty good but some of the cutout holes could have been sanded a bit better.


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

It should ship tomorrow I will find out more on Tuesday when I get a chance to shoot again.


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

The riser came in today, I didn't have a lot of time to get it setup and tweaked so I have some work to do still.

The shots are very quite compared to my Axiom+. The weight difference is odd too. Arrows came off it it pretty well for a slapped together setup.


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

Got a better rest and a good plunger setup today. Brace height seems dialed in and the nock point height is pretty perfect according to my bare shaft.

I was shooting tight groups as long as my new "shoulder in the wrong spot" problem wasn't acting up.

Love the way the riser feels on release. Very quite and vibration free.


----------



## Josh_RN (Dec 28, 2013)

yugami said:


> Got a better rest and a good plunger setup today. Brace height seems dialed in and the nock point height is pretty perfect according to my bare shaft.
> 
> I was shooting tight groups as long as my new "shoulder in the wrong spot" problem wasn't acting up.
> 
> Love the way the riser feels on release. Very quite and vibration free.


Now that you've had it for a while, how does it compare to your old axiom? Thanks!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

yugami said:


> I understand its pretty new, but I figured this isn't a small group so maybe someone has tried it.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my SF Axiom riser and saw these listed as new items on Lancaster.
> 
> Looking to keep my price point at our around 200 USD this looks pretty nice.


Just bought one for the JOAD club-let the newbies try it out and see if one or two want to buy one

It seems pretty well made and balances, IMHO, a bit better than the similar SAMICK MIZAR


----------



## Josh_RN (Dec 28, 2013)

Jim C said:


> Just bought one for the JOAD club-let the newbies try it out and see if one or two want to buy one
> 
> It seems pretty well made and balances, IMHO, a bit better than the similar SAMICK MIZAR


Thanks! Is the handle removable and is it missing any of the adjustability found on other risers? Thanks again!


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm still shooting it and I like it a lot.

Has standard limb adjustments and the grip is removable but it is very well designed IMO, much better than the Axiom grip.

The only thing the riser is missing is the bushing for a top stab if you want one. I've been shooting it with just a long rod and 6oz of weight out front.


----------



## Josh_RN (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Yugami, I' m trying to work out the budget for my first bow and I am really drawn to this one with 28# axiom limbs.


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

Axiom limbs are a great buy, I have an extremely long draw and didn't experience any stacking on the mediums I was was using until I upgraded to longs.


----------

